# Tri Star Chokes



## cforthunder (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you fit a benelli choke in a tri star gun? i know you can use the benelli chokes with the stogers and franchi but im not sure about tri star. thanks guys


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i have fit a benelli patternmaster in a tri star if that helps


----------



## cforthunder (Aug 3, 2011)

sweet, thanks!


----------

